# Umfrage : Welche Drehmomentschlüssel gibt es.



## Hot Carrot (14. August 2008)

Hallo Leute

Was für Drehmomentschlüssel gibt es.

Welche vor und nachteile könnt ihr aufzählen die ihr durch eure Erfahrung, mit den Drehmomentschlüssel gesammelt habt.

Ich habe mir den XLC Drehmomentschlüssel TO-UN05 geholt.

Baugleich mit Xtreme Drehmomentschlüssel 3 - 15 Nm 

Bin damit sehr zu Frieden, und für das Geld kann man nicht meckern.

Vorteil 

+ Sehr günstig 
+ Für den normalen Gebrauch zu Hause gut zu gebrauchen
+ Ab 3 NM 
+ +/- 4% Genauigkeit

Nachteil

- zu klein 
- nicht für den Dauergebrauch geeignet wie in der Werkstatt.


Würth  Drehmomentschlüssel
Dieser Drehmoment ist Baugleich mit den Syntace 


Vorteil

+ Handlich 
+ ist für den Werkstattgebrauch ausgelegt
+ +/- 4% Genauigkeit

Nachteil

- Leider erst ab 4 NM 

Syntace Drehmomentschlüssel 

Vorteil

+ Handlich 
+ ist für den Werkstattgebrauch ausgelegt
+ Ab 1 NM
++/- 4% Genauigkeit

Würde mich freuen wenn ihr mit macht, da es mittlerweile immer wichtiger wird einen Drehmomentschlüssel zu besitzen und zu verwenden. 

MFG


----------



## clmns (14. August 2008)

Ich weiß noch, dass es bei den Mopedisten von Louis diesen hier gibt, kenne ihn aber nicht genauer.

Ist halt sehr günstig, für 3-15 Nm geeignet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cibi (14. August 2008)

Der Syntace ist zwar nahezu baugleich mit dem Würth,wird aber nicht von Würth gefertigt.Würth ist ein Handelsunternehmen und fertigt (fast) ueberhaupt nix.Beide Firmen beziehen ihre DMS von Norbar  aus England.Ich habe nun den DMS von Würth -mein Syntace hat ja leider bei einem Werkstattabend vor ein paar  Jahren einen neuen Besitzer gefunden- und würde ihn auch aufgrund des Preisvorteils gegenüber dem Syntace jederzeit wieder kaufen.In der Praxis stört die fehlende Skalierung im Bereich von 1-4 Nm nicht,und läßt sich ja bei Bedarf auch problemlos fortsetzen.Handhabung und Qualität sind praktisch identisch zum Syntace.

Klasse find ich auch den Hazet 5108-2CT,alternativ in 3/8" auch den 5110-1   mit 5-60Nm.Bits würde ich auch eher einzeln kaufen,es sei denn es findet sich ein günstiges Komplettset.

Seit dem Kauf meines ersten DMS sind mir drei Schrauben abgerissen,vorher nicht eine...   Das lag aber nicht am Schlüssel sondern an minderwertigem Material und falschen NM-Angaben.Bei gefetteten Schrauben ziehe ich min. 10% vom Wert ab.Präzise Angaben die sich auf Schraubenmaterial (Alu,Stahl 8.8 ; 10.9 oder 12.9) und Verbindungsart beziehen sind sinnvoller als pauschale Werte für Bauteil XY.Auch würde ich heute nicht mehr jeder Herstellerangabe blind vertrauen,einige Werte in Fahrrad spezifischen Tabellen sind ziemlich daneben...


----------



## studentx600 (15. August 2008)

bin sehr zufrieden mit folgendem dms:

Drehmomentschlüssel TORCOFIX K 1/4", 2-25 Nm







...für den sonstigen Einsatz diesen:
Drehmomentschlüssel TORCOFIX K 1/2", 20-200 Nm


----------



## boedi (15. August 2008)

Hat den hier zufällig jemand?
http://cgi.ebay.de/Profi-Drehmoment...18&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&timeout=1218788048312
Mich würd die Skalenteilung interessieren, also kann man den auf 0,1NM oder nur auf 1NM genau einstellen?


----------



## todmoog (15. August 2008)

clmns schrieb:


> Ich weiß noch, dass es bei den Mopedisten von Louis diesen hier gibt, kenne ihn aber nicht genauer.
> 
> Ist halt sehr günstig, für 3-15 Nm geeignet.



Ich habe den Kleinen und Großen von Louis. Nachteil bei beiden Modellen:

Sie lassen sich nur bei Verschraubungen mit Rechtsgewinde verwenden.

Zugegeben: Als Linksgewinde fällt mir spontan nur das am Pedal ein.


----------



## Hopi (15. August 2008)

Proxxon


----------



## Sladi (15. August 2008)

Hab was ähnliches. Der geht gut aber ist bei feinen Schrauben etwas unhantlich. Da gibt's eben auch kleinere, auch solche, die wie Schraubenzieher aussehen und teuer sind. Norbar hat Modelle mit "Gabelbits" aber die können nur Rechtsgewinde.


----------



## Hot Carrot (15. August 2008)

clmns schrieb:


> Ich weiß noch, dass es bei den Mopedisten von Louis diesen hier gibt, kenne ihn aber nicht genauer.
> 
> Ist halt sehr günstig, für 3-15 Nm geeignet.



Meinst du den Hier Louis MINI-DREHMOMENTSCHLUESSEL 

Ist baugleich mit meinen XLC 

Und der Preis ist TOP 

Edit: Wurde deiner zu diesen Preis, mit oder ohne Bits geliefert


----------



## steffenK (15. August 2008)

Magura Drehmomentschlüssel. Allerdings nur für Feinarbeiten, Einstellbereich von 1-6 Nm.


----------



## TheJohnny (6. September 2008)

Wer kennt diesen Drehmomentschlüssel von TAQ-33?
Der Einstellbereich von 2-24 Nm sieht passend aus und der Preis stimmt auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gign (6. November 2008)

ihr könnt auch mal bei www.Stahlgruber.de schauen.

z.B,   http://kunden.stahlgruber.de/Katalog/index.php



oder bike mailorder


----------



## Schnellstester (9. November 2008)

steffenK schrieb:


> Magura Drehmomentschlüssel. Allerdings nur für Feinarbeiten, Einstellbereich von 1-6 Nm.



Man kann ja zwei mal mit 6Nm anziehen wenn man 12Nm braucht  . (So eine Anfrage gab es in diesem Forum wirklich mal)


----------



## Nataschamaus (9. November 2008)

Wie ich schon mal sagte: von STAHLWILLE gibt´s Feine.


----------



## Gign (10. November 2008)

Das mit dem 2 mal anziehen kenne ich aus einem Autoforum der wollte auch zwei mal mit 50 nM anziehen um 100 um erreichen.


----------



## chri55 (10. November 2008)

war das nicht in nem Motorradforum? 

der DMS bei eBay fÃ¼r 54.99â¬ sieht auf dem Bild identisch aus wie der Taq fÃ¼r 34.99â¬?!


----------



## AndyStolze (8. Januar 2009)

Kurze Frage:

Ich habe mir den TAQ geholt. Aber: Wie funktioniert denn das Ding?

Unten ist zu drehen die Einstellung (mit Anzeige) vom Drehmoment.
Oben wie bei einer Ratsche ein Hebel zum einstellen der Freidrehrichtung.

Aber was dann? Sollte der dann nicht "Auslösen" oder so? Wollte vorhin mal 10 Nm die Sattelklemme festschrauben... aber ich hab nichts gemerkt? Und es war definitv zu fest!

Danke,

Andy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enweh (8. Januar 2009)

Sollte ein Modell sein, bei dem, bei Erreichen des erforderten Drehmoments, der Kopf etwas wegknickt.


----------



## amber (10. Januar 2009)

schon seltsam, mit welchem Baumarktschrott manche an ihren teuren Bikes zu Werke gehen...


----------



## garbel (11. Januar 2009)

TheJohnny schrieb:


> Wer kennt diesen Drehmomentschlüssel von TAQ-33?
> Der Einstellbereich von 2-24 Nm sieht passend aus und der Preis stimmt auch.



Vergiß es! Gutes Werkzeug hat nunmal seinen Preis. Das Ding ist zu billig, um gut zu sein.


----------



## windei01 (11. Januar 2009)

Quatsch! Auch billige Drehmomentschlüssel funktionieren prima. Ihr werdet es nicht glauben, aber dieses Thema ist nicht ganz neu. Wenn ihr Euch die Mühe macht, die SUFU zu benutzen, so werdet ihr ungeahnt viele Threads zum Thema finden.


----------



## amber (11. Januar 2009)

windei01 schrieb:


> Quatsch! Auch billige Drehmomentschlüssel funktionieren prima. Ihr werdet es nicht glauben, aber dieses Thema ist nicht ganz neu. Wenn ihr Euch die Mühe macht, die SUFU zu benutzen, so werdet ihr ungeahnt viele Threads zum Thema finden.



Dazu lies bitte mal dies:
http://www.dekra.de/5117 (Sicherheit beim Drehmoment) und http://www.werkzeug-news.de/news6/03-dekra-drehmoment.html *[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif](Radwechsel:          Drehmomentschlüssel oft falsch eingestellt [/FONT]*       [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Dekra          warnt vor Unfallgefahr![/FONT])

Nicht vergessen: beim Rad geht's oft um Feinmechnik und nicht wie z. B. bei einem LKW....


----------



## garbel (11. Januar 2009)

Eben darum geht's. Meinem DrehmomentschlÃ¼ssel von Gedore liegt ein PrÃ¼fzertifikat bei, daÃ er kalibriert wurde und auf (keine Ahnung) % genau anzeigt. Weiterhin werden Gedore-SchlÃ¼ssel *grundsÃ¤tzlich* kostenlos kalibriert.

Das kann der Baumarkt-SchlÃ¼ssel fÃ¼r 19,90â¬ nicht. Man weiÃ von Anfang an nicht, ob er korrekte Werte anzeigt und wenn man es wissen mÃ¶chte, muÃ man eine Kalibrierung bezahlen. Und dann ist noch fraglich, wie lange so ein Billig-SchlÃ¼ssel die Werte hÃ¤lt.


----------



## Froschkatze (23. Januar 2009)

Hallo Leute, ich bin auch auf der Suche nach einem guten Drehmomentschlüssel und habe jetzt diese drei ins Auge gefasst,
da mir deren Bandbreite des einstellbaren Drehmoments gefällt:

Gedore Carolus 4900 | 2-25 Nm
Gedore Rahsol TORCOFIX K | 2-25 Nm
Hazet 5108-2CT | 2,5-25 Nm

Wenn ihr euch zwischen diesen dreien entscheiden müsstet, welchen würdet ihr nehmen? Warum ist der Preisunterschied
zwischen dem Gedore Rahsol und dem Gedore Carolus so groß? Wie schlägt sich der Hazet in diesem Duell?


Würde mich freuen, wenn diejenigen, die hier bereits qualifizierte Antworten abgegeben haben, mir gute Tipps bei der Entscheidung geben könnten.
Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus!

MfG
Fabian


----------



## Skywalker99 (23. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

habe auch lange gesucht um eine Gute Qualität zu einem Fairen Preis zu bekommen. 

Meine entscheidung ist auf den "Proxxon 23349" Drehmomentschlüssel MICRO-Click 30/S gefallen. 

Er geht von 5-30 NM und kostet ZB. bei eBay ab 46 Euro Sofortkauf. Porto rechne ich nicht, denn wenn man mit dem Auto einkaufen fährt hat man ja auch Spritkosten.

Hat ausser mir sonst jemand den Proxxon?

Könnt Ihr den auch weiterempfehlen?

Hier noch ein Link incl. Versand für 46,20 Euro NEU mit Rechnung Garantie:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270333916325&ru=http%3A%2F%2Fshop.ebay.de%3A80%2F%3F_from%3DR40%26_trksid%3Dm38%26_nkw%3D270333916325%26_fvi%3D1

Mfg


----------



## MasterAss (23. Januar 2009)

Ich kann Hazet sehr empfehlen, teuer aber perfekt:
http://www.hazet.de/de/produkte/online-katalog/artikel/hz/8/103/7274.html?cHash=a2b77f57b1

Von Billigware kann man generell nur abraten, insbesondere beim Werkzeug und ganz speziell beim Drehmomentschlüssel.


----------



## Schnegge (23. Januar 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

habe mir jetzt auch den Taq zukommen lassen. Ich muss sagen für den Preis macht er einen sehr wertigen Eindruck. Ebenso die mitgelieferten bits. Die Auslösung funktioniert auch einwandfrei. 
Was es die Genauigkeit angeht, bin ich mir sicher, dass er deutlich besser ist als mein Handgelenk. Hab ihn bisher aber nur ein bischen mit rumgespielt. Daher mal abwarten was der Dauereinsatz bringt. Für 'ne professionelle Werkstatt würd ich auch was hochwertigeres anschaffen. Aber für den Hausgebrauch ist er meiner Meinung nach sehr gut geeignet.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheJohnny (23. Januar 2009)

Froschkatze schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, ich bin auch auf der Suche nach einem guten Drehmomentschlüssel und habe jetzt diese drei ins Auge gefasst,
> da mir deren Bandbreite des einstellbaren Drehmoments gefällt:
> 
> Gedore Carolus 4900 | 2-25 Nm
> ...



Hallo,

Carolus ist eine Marke von Gedore, die im niedrigeren Preissegment angesiedelt ist. Ich wuerde den Rahsol Schluessel nehmen, da der preiswerter als der Hazet ist und die Kalibrierung bei Gedore kostenlos ist.
Somit kannst Du z.B. einen gebrauchten Gedore Schluessel bei ebay kaufen und diesen zur kostenlosen Kalibrierung zu Gedore einschicken. Somit waere dann die Funktion Deines gebrauchten genauso gewaehrleistet wie die eines neuen. Falls der Drehmomentschluessel kaputt sein sollte, fiele eine Reparaturpauschale an, aber die muesste - zumindest theoretisch - Dein Verkaeufer zahlen, da er Dir ja einen funktionstuechtigen verkauft/angeboten haben sollte.

Viele Gruesse.


----------



## HB76 (23. Januar 2009)

http://www.snapon.de/produkte_03-techwrench.php

und nix anderes


----------



## Froschkatze (24. Januar 2009)

@ TheJohnny: Danke!


----------



## garbel (24. Januar 2009)

Wenn es ein Drehmomentschlüssel nur für's Rad sein soll, würde ich den Multitorque von PB Swiss Tools mal näher anschauen. Schnuckeliges Ding. Ich hab ja auch einen Gedore Torcofix, der ist mir aber für Schraubereien am Rad schon fast zu klobig.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (10. Mai 2009)

Mein alter 20â¬ Louis wird auch demnÃ¤chst ersetzt


----------



## Luporinski (12. Mai 2009)

WICHTIG:

Momentan gibt es bei Gedore (Rahsol, Carolus) eine Rueckrufaktion (Torcofix u. Torcoflex).


http://www.gedore.de/de/news/news_details.html?oe_opt
[list_set]=72306

Weitere Informationen in folgendem PDF:

http://www.gedore.net/module/objproduct_data/6/oed_72306_539_2_0_PM_Her_Rueckruf_09_DE.pdf


War ja klar, dass MEIN Torcofix auch dabei ist


----------



## xrated (13. Mai 2009)

Ich habe einen Torcofix K 4550, da steht gar keine Seriennr. drauf. Scheint aber schon älter zu sein. Und als 2-25Nm Modell mit 1/2" Antrieb auch ein echter Exot.

Ein anderer von Promat taucht nicht mit der Artikel Nr. auf, allerdings habe ich bei der Seriennr. einen Volltreffer.

Gedore habe ich noch einen, der ist gar nicht aufgeführt und mein neuer Rahsol 2-25 1/4" zum Glück auch nicht. Das dürfte der hier recht häufig benutzte 4549-02 sein, der ist in der Liste auch nicht drin.


----------



## xrated (13. Mai 2009)

TheJohnny schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Carolus ist eine Marke von Gedore, die im niedrigeren Preissegment angesiedelt ist.



Die dürften baugleich mit Rahsol sein, ist bei meinem Promat auch so und hat mir Gedore auch bestätigt das es nur eine andere Handelsmarke ist. Man kann Rahsol, Promat, Carolus, Gedore kostenlos justieren lassen. Hazet und Stahlwille nicht.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (13. Mai 2009)

So. Hazet iss da. Der Syntace geht zurück.

Beide mal gegeng den alten Louis antreten lassen.. Der alte Louis zog viel zu fest an. Kann aber auch am alter liegen. Wurde nie kalibriert.

Und immer fleissig nach dem Arbeiten auf den niedrigsten nm-Wert stellen.

Übrigens: Mein Onkel (Liebherr Werkstattmeister) nutzt auf der Arbeit und Priviat Gedore - Dremometer. Das sind schon exzellente Werkstücke.
Empfiehlt aber auch Hazet Werkzeug.

Was eine Kalibrierung kostet und wo kostenlos ist, muss man mal aktuell bei den Herstellern anfragen. Die letzten Infos die ich hier Fand sind von anno-tuak..


Und hier hab ich noch was zu Syntace / Würth gefunden:




http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/archive/index.php/t-356869.html - >
Ein Gespräch mit Matador ergab, dass deren Drehmomentschlüssel zur Kalibrierung nach England zu Norbar geschickt würden und Norbar für Matador, Synatce, Würth etc. fertigen würde. Eine Kalibrierung dieser Drehmomentschlüssel sei preislich eigentlich nicht vorgesehen - da zu teuer. Man solle sich lieber wieder einen neuen kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xrated (13. Mai 2009)

Meine Info ist nicht von Anno und Hazet es früher auch kostenlos gemacht


----------



## Vidar (14. Mai 2009)

hab ganz gute kontakte zu würth
wenn interesse besteht, könnte ich bei der nächsten bestellung ein oder zwei mehr bestellen -->pm


----------



## hexxagon (14. Mai 2009)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Übrigens: Mein Onkel (Liebherr Werkstattmeister) nutzt auf der Arbeit und Priviat Gedore - Dremometer. Das sind schon exzellente Werkstücke.
> Empfiehlt aber auch Hazet Werkzeug.



Die Aussage stammt wohl noch aus der Zeit, wo Hazet noch gutes Werkzeug gebaut hat  Inzwischen hat die Qualität ziemlich gelitten. Ich persönlich kaufe kein Hazet Werkzeug mehr neu. Gedore und Stahlwille, letztere mit Bevorzugung (außer Drehmo), sind die Marken meiner Wahl.

Hazet wollte 50 Euro für die Kalibrierung von dem Drehmomentschlüssel meines Bruders. Ich dachte das wäre ein Scherz, aber leider nicht. Mein Rahsol Drehmometer wurde kostenlos überprüft. Er musste trotz des hohen Alters (gebraucht gekauft) nicht kalibriert werden. 

Die Stahlwille Drehmos sind meiner Meinung nach technologisch überlegen, aber für Privat nicht sinnvoll, außer man hat die Möglichkeit zur Kalibrierung. 

Mein Tipp für Privat-Anwender bleibt also Gedore / Rahsol.


----------



## xrated (15. Mai 2009)

Also die Hazet Maul und Ringschlüssel sind TipTop. Auch bei dem 1/4" Steckschlüsselsatz den ich mal gebraucht günstig geschossen habe, gibts nichts auszusetzen.

Die Gedore Dremometer sind wirklich schön verarbeitet aber neu auch extrem teuer und ziemlich klobig, so das man nicht überall hinkommt. Ich habe auch einen aus der Z Serie, den ich aber gegen einen Stahlwille tauschen möchte weil 9x12 üblicher ist.


----------



## fl0wrider (15. Mai 2009)

hatte mir letztes jahr den Syntace Drehmomentschlüssel gekauft, inklusive der bits von syntace. klar kostet etwas mehr. spitzen qualität und ich möchte ihn nicht mehr missen.
fühlt sich doch besser an wenn man weiß, das schrauben mit den richtigen drehmomentangaben festgezogen werden. grade an den bremsen zb

stussy


----------



## Deleted 39826 (15. Mai 2009)

Gibts von Stahlwille was von 2-20? Find mich im typischen unübersichtlichen Online-zeugs (wie von fast jedem Werkzeughersteller - Juckt die Internet nicht????) niht zurecht.

Hät ich gewusst, dass Hazet so teuer im vgl. zu Gedore bei Justierung ist, hät ich mir Hazet noch mal überlegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheJohnny (16. Mai 2009)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Gibts von Stahlwille was von 2-20? Find mich im typischen unübersichtlichen Online-zeugs (wie von fast jedem Werkzeughersteller - Juckt die Internet nicht????) niht zurecht.
> 
> Hät ich gewusst, dass Hazet so teuer im vgl. zu Gedore bei Justierung ist, hät ich mir Hazet noch mal überlegt.



Aber Stahlwille ist doch am teuersten (in der Anschaffung) oder irre ich mich da?
Gedore ist echt top; das reicht für's Fahrrad.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (17. Mai 2009)

stahlwille iss ziemlich unbezahlbar. also 200â¬fÃ¼r hen drehmo? das ist schon heftigst.


----------



## xrated (17. Mai 2009)

Ja dafür kaufste sowas fürs Leben aber so niedrige Bereiche haben die eh nicht. Rahsol 4549-02 ist auch super und wie gesagt kostenlose Nachjustierung. Ich habe 3 Schlüssel gebraucht gekauft, spart man einiges.


----------



## TheJohnny (18. Mai 2009)

xrated schrieb:


> Ja dafür kaufste sowas fürs Leben aber so niedrige Bereiche haben die eh nicht. Rahsol 4549-02 ist auch super und wie gesagt kostenlose Nachjustierung. Ich habe 3 Schlüssel gebraucht gekauft, spart man einiges.



Ja, ich habe meinen Gedore Schlüssel auch gebraucht gekauft, direkt zur Kalibrierung geschickt - war alles in Ordnung. Fühlt sich dann an (geistig, nicht haptisch) wie ein neuer.


----------



## windei01 (18. Mai 2009)

Und ich bleibe dabei, Jehova!

Ach nee, Louis!
Damit habe ich am Wochenende eine Motor (kfz) zerlegt und wieder aufgebaut. Na gut, ein "Stahlwille" Schlüssel musste für die groben Schrauben herhalten, aber der Louis rockte alles bis 24Nm. Prima Werkzeug, prima angelegte 20 Euro.
(und weg)


----------



## xrated (18. Mai 2009)

In einem Forum schrieb einer:
In der Oldtimer Markt 2/09 war ein Dremo-Test.Die Preisgünstigen Schlüssel aus China + Taiwan (?) z.b. auch Proxxon hatten abweichungen von bis zu 14,55% !!! (Proxxon !) ...Da brauch man denn auch kein Dremo kaufen....Testgewinner war der Hazet 5122-2 CLT gefolgt von Facom wieder Hazet, Rahsol, Hazet und 2x Walter. Ab dann wurd es "ungenau" (über 4% abweichung) Ks-tools, Wisent,Saltus (!), Mannesmann,Ks-tools,Proxxon,A.T.U.,KWB und "EU-Tools"


----------



## Deleted 39826 (18. Mai 2009)

ich denk, nen zertifikat sollet bei neuerwerb drin sein. das sollten 100â¬ teure teile oder brems-anlage wert sein.


----------



## Vidar (19. Mai 2009)

ohne zertifikat würde ich garkein dremo kaufen,
es handelt sich um ein präzisionsinstrument!
und das heißt hier spielt die präzision die erste geige
ansonsten könnte ich das alles ja auch einfach mitm imbus anziehen und fertig
bevor ich da mein xhundert euro teile zerballer, nur weil ich beim dremo der ein leben lang halten sollte 50 taler spare


----------



## windei01 (19. Mai 2009)

Hm, also das mit der Präzision ist bei Schraubendrehmomenten so eine Sache. Wird mit gefetteten Schrauben oder mit ungefetteten gemessen? Ist die Schraube rostig oder nicht usw.? Ich denke, diese Effekte sind wesentlich bedeutsamer, als die Ungenauigkeit des Schlüssels. Aus diesem Grund werden zumeist Bereiche angegeben, in welchen sich das Drehmoment befinden sollte (z.B. 12 bis 14Nm bei den Kurbelschrauben von Shimano). Bei Teilen wo es darauf ankommt wird deshalb in anderen Bereichen eine Gradscheibe verwendet. Ich denke wichtig ist vor allem, dass Verbindungen mit mehreren Schrauben nicht verspannt werden (Vorbau, Kurbel). D.h. alle Schräubchen sollten ungefähr gleich stark gespannt sein. Wenn der Schlüssel dann jeweils 4 statt 5 bzw. 6 statt 5 Nm beschert, so what? Sind ja immer noch Fahrräder über die wir hier reden und keine Uhrwerke.


----------



## Lehmlutscher (19. Mai 2009)

Hi!
Habe auch nen Taq (seid nem Jahr) ist echt gut für´s Geld.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xrated (19. Mai 2009)

Das mit dem Fett ist richtig, am schlimmsten verfälscht Mos2. Aber ich glaube die Hersteller geben die Werte mit gefetteten Schrauben an.


----------



## valmal86 (15. Juni 2009)

also ich hab mir den hier gekauft, weiß nicht ob er schon mal vorgekommen ist. hat 25 euro gekostet und geht von 4 bis 24 NM, angeblich kann man auch 3 einstellen.


----------



## Luporinski (15. Juni 2009)

Hm, kann auf dem Bild das Modell nicht erkennen. Solange es ein Markenprodukt mit Pruefzertifikat ist, sollte er ok sein.


----------



## xrated (16. Juni 2009)

Das ist ein 0815 China Schlüssel, für 25 kann man kein Zertifikat erwarten.


----------



## el LUNGE (17. Juni 2009)

... Taucht der was?

Tach Leutz,
In der neuesten 'Bike' wirbt HiBike mit einem Mighty-DMS inkl. Bitsatz (2-24Nm). Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Modell? Taucht der wat? Hatte eigentlich vor, mir den Syntac für'n Neunziger bei H&S zu ziehen, aber der von HiBike klingt verlockend? ... El LUNGE


----------



## xrated (17. Juni 2009)

Wenn du schon soviel ausgibst, nimm wenigstens einen den man problemlos und auch noch kostenlos nachstellen kann wie z.B. Rahsol, Promat, Carolus


----------



## TheJohnny (17. Juni 2009)

Oder kauf die preiswerteren - aber baugleichen - Modelle von Würth oder Norbar.


----------



## Rotten67 (18. Juni 2009)

Ich habe einen von Stahlwille übrig 4-20Nm
wenn einer Interesse hat 
einfach per PN melden


----------



## Dämon__ (18. Juni 2009)

valmal86 schrieb:


> also ich hab mir den hier gekauft, weiß nicht ob er schon mal vorgekommen ist. hat 25 euro gekostet und geht von 4 bis 24 NM, angeblich kann man auch 3 einstellen.



Könnte der sein.


> Hm, also das mit der Präzision ist bei Schraubendrehmomenten so eine Sache. Wird mit gefetteten Schrauben oder mit ungefetteten gemessen? Ist die Schraube rostig oder nicht usw.?



Ob gefettet oder ungefettet bestimmt der Hersteller und rostige sollte man ja wohl nicht benutzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## garbel (18. Juni 2009)

Rotten67 schrieb:


> Ich habe einen von Stahlwille *übrig* 4-20Nm
> wenn einer Interesse hat
> einfach per PN melden



So einen Schlüssel *übrig* zu haben, ist dekadent.


----------



## valmal86 (19. Juni 2009)

Dämon schrieb:


> Könnte der sein.



ja sieht ähnlich aus, ich hab ihn bei louis gekauft.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (24. Juni 2009)

Bevor dur den Syntace willst, kaufst dir lieber nen hazet für 30 Mehr. Von der Handhabung liegen da Welten dazwischen!


----------



## xrated (25. Juni 2009)

Dämon schrieb:


> Könnte der sein.



80 für so einen Schrott 

Kann den empfehlen:
TORCOFIX K 1/4", 2-25 Nm, "4549-02" 

Hab ich weniger gezahlt, aber dann gebraucht.


----------



## garbel (25. Juni 2009)

Den hab ich auch. Ich hab bei meinem das "Problem", daß die Skala vorne nicht ganz genau übereinander liegt (also der rote Strich auf dem Glas und die Anzeige drunter), wenn ich hinten auf Null drehe. Wie ist das bei dir?


----------



## xrated (25. Juni 2009)

Mach mal ein Auge zu, dann stimmts. Kein Witz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## garbel (27. Juni 2009)

Nee, das hilft nicht. Werde Gedore mal kontaktieren.


----------



## Asatru (28. Juni 2009)

el LUNGE schrieb:


> ... Taucht der was?
> 
> Tach Leutz,
> In der neuesten 'Bike' wirbt HiBike mit einem Mighty-DMS inkl. Bitsatz (2-24Nm). Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Modell? Taucht der wat? Hatte eigentlich vor, mir den Syntac fÃ¼r'n Neunziger bei H&S zu ziehen, aber der von HiBike klingt verlockend? ... El LUNGE



Ich habe den Mighty, kommt mit Zertifikat und macht einen wertigen Eindruck. 

Gibt es auch bei H&S fÃ¼r 40â¬


----------



## Basvender (2. Juli 2009)

Hi Leute,

brauche ich zum montieren neuer Pedale zwingend nen DMS oder gehts auch so, frag mich halt ob ich dafür extra einen kaufen sollte. Wenn ja, welche wären für diesen Zweck empfehlenswert?

danke schonmal
Chris


----------



## windei01 (2. Juli 2009)

Für die Pedalmontage bruchst Du definitiv keinen DMS, aber sowas von überhaupt nicht.


----------



## garbel (2. Juli 2009)

...weil sich Pedale beim Fahren noch festziehen. Also einfach gut fest nach Gefühl, der Rest kommt automatisch.


----------



## franzam (2. Juli 2009)

garbel schrieb:


> ...weil sich Pedale beim Fahren noch festziehen. Also einfach gut fest nach Gefühl, der Rest kommt automatisch.



pedale ziehen sich definitiv nicht von alleine fest. -
deshalb hatten die früheren Schlüssel (nicht Inbus) auch so einen langen Hebel....


----------



## garbel (2. Juli 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> pedale ziehen sich definitiv nicht von alleine fest. -
> deshalb hatten die früheren Schlüssel (nicht Inbus) auch so einen langen Hebel....




Doch, deswegen hat das linke Pedal ja ein Linksgewinde. Der lange Hebel des Schlüssels ist dazu da, das Pedal wieder runter zu bekommen


----------



## windei01 (3. Juli 2009)

...Die Pedalschrauben sind so fett, und die menschliche Kraft so gering, dass der Bereich zwischen fest und ab recht groß ist. D.h. mit dem passenden Werkzeug "vernünftig" festziehen und gut ist. Obendrein sollten sich Pedale aufgrund der unterschiedlichen Gewinderichtungen eher fester ruckeln, als das sie sich lockern. "Vernünftig fest" ist der Bereich, wenn man denkt "das hält!" und gleichzeitig das Gefühl hat, man könnte die Schraube bei Bedarf auch wieder lösen. Vor dem Montieren die Schrauben etwas einfetten, damit die Pedale nicht festrosten.
Dies gilt natürlich nicht für Carbonkurbeln und Magnesiumpedale.


----------



## SRosskamp (3. Juli 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich möchte einiges zum Thema Stahlwille-Wuptizitätenschlüssel beisteuern, vor allem als Kaufempfehlung für neu-Schrauber:

Ich selbst nutze die Manoskop-Serie (730er glaube ich), je einen 16-60 und einen 20-100 Nm, diese Kaliber allerdings hauptsächlich fürs Auto. Zum MTB-Schrauben suche ich gerade noch einen ab 2 oder 4 Nm, der wird wohl demnächst angeschaft.

Die Schlüssel sind u.A. bei der Bundeswehr im Einsatz und halten EWIG. Sämtliche Funktionsteile sind in einem geschlossenen stabförmigen Gehäuse untergebracht, man kann damit (ausdrücklich!) rostige und festgegammelte Schrauben losdrehen, ohne extra auf eine Knarre zu wechseln, die Dinger sind also eindeutig so gebaut, dass sie beim Wiedereintritt nicht verglühen. Derzeit baut Stahlwille glaube ich nur digital, die habe ich selber nicht im Einsatz und kann daher nichts dazu sagen.

ABER:

Stahlwille kostet ein Schweinegeld und ist dafür ausgelegt, dass man damit sein Geld verdient (30 Jahre oder Länger), jedenfalls die Alten. Für den MTB-Bereich macht das nur Sinn, wenn man sowieso viel damit arbeitet (z.B. Auto oder ähnliches) und somit Anbauteile und Aufsätze schon hat. Jedes Werkzeug, jeder Knarrenaufsatz usw. muss extra beschafft werden und ist ähnlich teuer.

Ich halte die Dinger zum MTB-Schrauben für eindeutig zu teuer. Die gegebenen Empfehlungen zum Stichwort "Hazet" sind super, andere, zu billige Produkte würde ich nicht kaufen. Eine abgedrehte Schraube in einem teuren Vorbau rechtfertigt schnell 50 Euro für einen halbwegs guten Schlüssel.

Gruß an die Gemeinde

SR


----------



## Basvender (3. Juli 2009)

danke für eure antworten, werde ich dann mal so machen.

aber mal rein hypothetisch, gibt es nen dms mit dem man so ziemlich alle teile am fahrrad bearbeiten kann, ich hab z.b. mal bei hibike geschaut was die so haben, und das sind 2 stück, und beide sehen so aus als würde man schrauben bzw. torx damit festziehen können. aber bei nem pedal ist das ja mehr so zangenmäßig (sorry für die unprofessionellen begriffe, bin "noch" nicht so der schrauben! )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 39826 (3. Juli 2009)

windei01 schrieb:


> Für die Pedalmontage bruchst Du definitiv keinen DMS, aber sowas von überhaupt nicht.



muhaha. zieh mal pedale mit dem vorgeschrieben NM an, idr ~ 30 nm. die bekommst nur noch mit verlängerung danach ab.


----------



## TheJohnny (4. Juli 2009)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> muhaha. zieh mal pedale mit dem vorgeschrieben NM an, idr ~ 30 nm. die bekommst nur noch mit verlängerung danach ab.



30 Nm??? In der Anleitung meiner Pedale steht 10 Nm! Da hast Du Dich vertan. 30 Nm sind fast schon tretlagertauglich.


----------



## xrated (4. Juli 2009)

SRosskamp schrieb:


> Ich halte die Dinger zum MTB-Schrauben für eindeutig zu teuer.



Deswegen kaufe ich sowas auch gebraucht.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (17. Juli 2009)

die pdm540 haben sogar 36nm. kein plan was sich dabei shimano denkt. ich müsst mit ner 1/2" ratsch das anziehen. persönlich ist bei mir bei 8-10nm bei sowas schluss. dann kriegst die ja nie mehr auf wenn du mit mehr festziehst.


----------



## bekr (18. Juli 2009)

solange preis keine rolle spielt sag ich nur snap-on


----------



## wasp200 (20. Juli 2009)

hy...!!

bin auf der suche nach nem neuen drehmomentschlüssel und wollte mir für mein bike "ordentliches" werkzeug leisten!!

jetzt hätte ich folgende 2 drehmomentschlüssel im auge:

Gedore/Carolus:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Gedore-Carolus-D...id=p4634.c0.m14.l1262&_trkparms=|293:1|294:30

und Parktool:

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p20744_Drehmomentschluessel-TW-5.html

habt ihr einen tip welcher eher zum bike passt oder kann man bei den beiden eh nichts falsch machen!??

falls es noch weiter tips gibt habe ich ein offenes ohr...

obergrenze wären so um die 100 euro..


----------



## regensburger (20. Juli 2009)

Kauf den Gedore weil extrem hochwertig (Werkstattqualität) sind beide, und der Gedore hat
1. den weiteren Einstellbereich
2. kostet er weniger


----------



## wasp200 (20. Juli 2009)

ist eigentlich auch meine erste wahl gewesen = nur bis jetzt hatte oder brauchte ich keinen und jetzt mit carbon-rahmen wird das ganze ungut mit gefühl festziehen!!

einstellbereich sollte ausreichen!! Rechts- Linksanzug bedeutet das ich in beide Richtungen festziehen könnte, was bei einem bike ja selten der fall ist außer bei pedalen etc.


----------



## bekr (20. Juli 2009)

also wenn du mich fragst würde ich dir  von beidem abraten, unter anderem auch deswegen weil ein drehmomentschlüssel(torquer) immer nur so gut ist wie er geeicht wird, alles andere sind vermutungen investiere das geld in die anderen werkzeuge

diese klassen brauchst du erst bei vw&Co hallen und richtiges werkzeug sollt so wenig wie möglich plaste haben das sind dann z.B. was ich täglich am flieger nutzen muss etc...

achte auf eine etwas saubere verarbeitung das Nm und lbs beide drauf sind ratsch und irrgendwie umschaltung ist angenehm sonst brauch unser otto normalo am daheim rad schrauben kein hazet drehmomentenschlüssel usw..., auch parktool lässt sich den namen mehr bezahlen als dahinter steckt


wenn dann schau bei den amis ebayUS nach richtig hochwertigen teilen die du in deutschland kaum noch bekommst


kleiner beispiel eingebrannte muttern am flugzeugtriebwerk, splint-schlüssel(ähnlich ringschlüssel) stahlwille hab ich 3-4stück am tag verballert und  snap-on hat 3-4monate gehalten(aber vorsicht snap-on kauft auch immer mehr von ausen mist ein)

wenn einer sein werkzeug seinem urururururur....-enkel geben will snap-on

belzer, facom, hazet, gedore alles zweite klasse 
stahlwille sogar teils nur gutes bastler werkzeug

ps: so ich verabschiede mich von diesem thema




wasp200 schrieb:


> hy...!!
> 
> bin auf der suche nach nem neuen drehmomentschlüssel und wollte mir für mein bike "ordentliches" werkzeug leisten!!
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## regensburger (20. Juli 2009)

Mein Motorenbauer arbeitet auch mit Gedore und da muß es genau sein. Snap on und alles aus Metall ist vielleicht im Flugzeugbereich super aber mit ölverschmierten/fettigen Händen ist ein Kunststoffgriff angenehmer und weiß ja nicht was du mit dem Werkzeug machst aber sowohl die Gedore als auch unsere Stahlwille halten bei über 8 Stunden 6 Tage Woche hervoragend. Wenn sich wasp ein gutes Werkzeug gönnen möchte ist er mit Gedore wirklich gut bedient.


----------



## regensburger (20. Juli 2009)

Ach bevor ichs vergess, Schrauben die richtig festgegammelt sind macht man nicht mit ner Knarre und schon dreimal nicht mit einem Drehmomentschlüssel auf dafür gibt normale Schlüssel.


----------



## dreamdeep (20. Juli 2009)

@wasp200: nimm den Gedore, das ist qualitativ hochwertiges Werkzeug, die Kalibrierung ist bei Gedore kostenlos. Haben den Dremo seit zwei Jahren im Einsatz und bin nach wie vor sehr zufrieden.


----------



## bekr (21. Juli 2009)

ach wie geil sind solche sprüche von bastler schrauber buden, bitte lies estmal genau was steht bevor du einfach unüberlegst drauf los schreibst

ps: weis wahrscheinlich nicht mal was ein splint schlüssel ist nebenbei ist wd40 ein überbleibsel der luftfahrt, neben täglichem öl ist auch skydrol unser geschäft aber was ist das

hast du je ein snap-on in der hand gehabt?DDD




regensburger schrieb:


> Ach bevor ichs vergess, Schrauben die richtig festgegammelt sind macht man nicht mit ner Knarre und schon dreimal nicht mit einem Drehmomentschlüssel auf dafür gibt normale Schlüssel.


----------



## Radonis (21. Juli 2009)

Immer dieses peinliche Geltungsbedürfnis von Profi-Schraubern....


@wasp200: Wenn Du das Geld hast, dann würde ich mir einen Dremo kaufen. Ich selbst hab den Hazet 5108-2CT...Die Qualität bei Gedore und Parktool ist wahrscheinlich vergleichbar, und da Du ja nur hin und wieder Schrauben am Rad festziehen willst (und keine Flugzeuge motnieren willst), reicht das völlig aus.Der Parktool hat nur einen kleineren Einstellbereich (3-15 Nm) als der von Gedore (2-25 Nm)


----------



## wasp200 (21. Juli 2009)

Den Hazet hatte ich auch noch in der engeren Auswahl...!!
Schau mich noch zu nem lokalen händler und wenns da nix vergleichbares gibt wirds wohl der gedore werden = ich denke mit dem bin ich gut bedient...

Danke jedenfalls für eure Meinungen und Ratschläge!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## regensburger (21. Juli 2009)

Ja ich hab Snap On in der Hand gehabt, weder ist der Laden in dem ich gelernt habe und seit 5 Jahren Arbeite noch mein Motorenbauer/Tuner ein Bastler Schuppen, kannst ja mal nach Auto König München googlen.Bei Werkzeug sollte man die Preisleistung immer im Auge haben, schön und gut das du Snap On gut findest, aber um vier mal im Jahr nen Vorbau anzuziehen doch ein bisschen viel oder?


----------



## dreamdeep (21. Juli 2009)

wasp200 schrieb:


> Schau mich noch zu nem lokalen händler und wenns da nix vergleichbares gibt wirds wohl der gedore werden = ich denke mit dem bin ich gut bedient...



Gute Wahl, damit machst Du nichts falsch


----------



## Carnologe (21. Juli 2009)

Woher bekommt man eigentlich die 1/4" Aufsätze für den Carolus 4900.25?


----------



## regensburger (21. Juli 2009)

Bei z.B Ebay Gedore und 1/4 eingeben bekommt man alles was man fürs Fahrrad braucht. siehe z.B. hier http://stores.shop.ebay.de/Werkzeug...119QQ_sidZ54028459QQ_trksidZp4634Q2ec0Q2em322


----------



## dreamdeep (21. Juli 2009)

Habe gerade meine Rechnung rausgesucht. Ich habe für den Gedore/Rahsol TORCOFIX beim Fachhändler um die Ecke 102 bezahlt.

http://cgi.ebay.de/GEDORE-Drehmomen...id=p4634.c0.m14.l1262&_trkparms=|293:1|294:30

Die Ebay Preise sind also nicht unbedingt günstig.


----------



## Carnologe (21. Juli 2009)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Die Ebay Preise sind also nicht unbedingt günstig.



Das waren sie eigentlich noch nie so richtig 

Weiss zusätzlich einer was die Kalibrierung bei HAZET kostet?
Ich hab den Thread vor einiger Zeit mal komplett durchgelesen und ich glaube mir gemerkt zu haben, dass nur die Gedore/Carolus DMS kostenlos kalibriert werden.
Korrigiert mich, wenn ich unrichtig liege.


----------



## hexxagon (22. Juli 2009)

Ja, nur Gedore/Rahsol. Mein Bruder wollte seinen Hazet einschicken, der meinte 50 Euro glaub ich. Am besten fragst du aber selber nochmal an.


----------



## RabbitGti (10. August 2009)

Hi
also wäre man mit dem hier gut bedient CAROLUS GEDORE 4900.25 Drehmomentschlüssel 1/4" 2-25 Nm.
Da ich noch einen Proxxon Knarrenkasten hab mit 1/4" Steckschlüssel, brauch ich dann auch keine anderen Steckschlüssel

Will nur wissen ob das Geld gut angelegt ist für den Dremo
werd eh nicht viel machen außer mal den Vorbau wechsel ...


----------



## dreamdeep (10. August 2009)

RabbitGti schrieb:


> Hi
> also wäre man mit dem hier gut bedient CAROLUS GEDORE 4900.25 Drehmomentschlüssel 1/4" 2-25 Nm.
> Will nur wissen ob das Geld gut angelegt ist für den Dremo
> werd eh nicht viel machen außer mal den Vorbau wechsel ...



Ja natürlich, Gedore ist Werkstatt Qualität und nicht irgendein Baumarkt Schrott


----------



## Carnologe (29. September 2009)

Jungs, es ist so weit.
Ich kaufe mir meinen ersten Drehmomentschlüssel. Meine Wahl fällt auf:

TORCOFIX 4549-02 oder Carolus 4900.25.

Den Torcofix bekommt man im Netz für ca. 140 und das ist es mir wert.
Worin unterscheidet sich die Torcofix von der Carolus Serie?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheJohnny (29. September 2009)

Carolus ist eine billigere Werkzeugfamilie von Gedore.


----------



## Carnologe (29. September 2009)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!
Gibt es ihn noch günstiger als hier?

http://www.j-kesselshop.de/product_info.php?products_id=929


----------



## TheJohnny (29. September 2009)

Ja, bei eBay.


----------



## ridingGiants (22. März 2011)

Kann jemand ein preiswertes Inbus-Bit-Set empfehlen? Bei den größeren Sets von Metabo ist immer viel zu viel Kram dabei den ich nicht gebrauchen kann.


----------



## memphis35 (22. März 2011)

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p20746_Steckschluessel--Bit-Set-SBS-1-.html
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p1954_Bit-Set-Innensechskant-2-8mm-.html

Mfg  35


----------



## hexxagon (23. März 2011)

http://www.handwerksausruester.prag...28d2d/0433ab9a8112c8d9f/0000009d871070831.php

http://www.handwerksausruester.prag...28d2d/0433ab9a8112c8d9f/0000009c2c0b1fe02.php

Ähnliche Alternativen zu Gedore gibt es von Stahlwille, Hazet, Proxxon, etc...


----------



## ridingGiants (23. März 2011)

Danke.

Genau so ein Set wie von Hexagon verlinkt - fÃ¼r kleines Geld - hatte ich gesucht.

Ich mÃ¶chte den SchlÃ¼ssel von WÃ¼rth bestellen, sprich Syntace. Es gibt da ja den "Bit Halter Syntace Snap In", den man haben muss, um normale Bits zu verwenden. Gibt es dazu eine gÃ¼nstige Alternative von WÃ¼rth? Die 10â¬ halte ich nicht fÃ¼r angemessen!


----------



## cux5 (23. März 2011)

hm so ein ahnliches set gibt es auch oft in baumärkten von makita
ich habe mir das bei max bahr gratis geholt
kundenkarte beantragt gibt nen zehner startguthaben
für die umstellung auf onlinebenachrichtigung gab es noch einen fünfer
verkaufspreis war 14,95 das teil also gratis
danke max bahr  

nachtag : nicht von makita, von metabo war das teil
das hier
http://www.toolstrade.de/product_info.php?products_id=3666


----------



## ridingGiants (23. März 2011)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Jungs, es ist so weit.
> Ich kaufe mir meinen ersten DrehmomentschlÃ¼ssel. Meine Wahl fÃ¤llt auf:
> 
> TORCOFIX 4549-02 oder Carolus 4900.25.
> ...



Noch schnell eine Frage: Habe den Torcofix fÃ¼r einen tollen Preis gefunden und wollte wissen, ob Torcofix zu der Serie zÃ¤hlt, die Gedore auch kostenlos wartet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

